
Samsung’s Galaxy Note 9 is cheaper than ever at Amazon - lackoftactics
https://www.theverge.com/good-deals/2020/7/20/21331019/samsung-galaxy-note-9-deal-amazon-bose-headphones-sale
======
solarkraft
500$ is still crazy much, especially considering its fragility and Samsung's
spotty support.

Of course the stylus sets it apart. At 400$, if I was searching, I'd probably
consider it.

